# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Pesticides

## ThatGuyWithTheFace

I bought some plants from eBay. Turns out the seller uses some sort of pesticide or insecticide. (Unsure of the difference?) Is there a way to wash it out or should I just wait?

----------


## bill

Depends on the pesticide. If it is a spray on, washing the plants will wash it off, rendering them safe. If they are systemic (rare) then conventional thinking is to grow the plant out for about 6 weeks until the pesticide is used up. I would say  that, unless the seller was a commercial agricultural grower, that washing the plants off thoroughly under cool water, followed by a 10:1 bleach dip will be sufficient. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## ThatGuyWithTheFace

> Depends on the pesticide. If it is a spray on, washing the plants will wash it off, rendering them safe. If they are systemic (rare) then conventional thinking is to grow the plant out for about 6 weeks until the pesticide is used up. I would say  that, unless the seller was a commercial agricultural grower, that washing the plants off thoroughly under cool water, followed by a 10:1 bleach dip will be sufficient. 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Thanks Bill! Some are from Exotic angels, so maybe. Two are from private sellers, though.

----------


## ThatGuyWithTheFace

> Depends on the pesticide. If it is a spray on, washing the plants will wash it off, rendering them safe. If they are systemic (rare) then conventional thinking is to grow the plant out for about 6 weeks until the pesticide is used up. I would say  that, unless the seller was a commercial agricultural grower, that washing the plants off thoroughly under cool water, followed by a 10:1 bleach dip will be sufficient. 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


It was neem oil. Would that be washed off? XD

----------


## bill

E.A. Does not use systemic pesticides, so no worries there. The two with neem oil, however, are a different story. Neem oil is used to eradicate mites, and scale, I believe. Neem oil IS toxic to frogs. The one way I know of to remove it is a gentle wash under Dawn dishwashing detergent, followed by a bleach dip. Now, if either of those plants have pests, this procedure will not kill them. I would grow them in a separate container for at least 30 days before putting them into an enclosure with live animals. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## ThatGuyWithTheFace

> E.A. Does not use systemic pesticides, so no worries there. The two with neem oil, however, are a different story. Neem oil is used to eradicate mites, and scale, I believe. Neem oil IS toxic to frogs. The one way I know of to remove it is a gentle wash under Dawn dishwashing detergent, followed by a bleach dip. Now, if either of those plants have pests, this procedure will not kill them. I would grow them in a separate container for at least 30 days before putting them into an enclosure with live animals. 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Can do. Thank you very much!

----------

